# Load bearing question



## Jhenderson57 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello,
I live in a home that is balloon framed. The wall between my dining room and kitchen currently has a standard door opening. My wife and I would like to open it up to make a cased opening.

this particular wall sits on top of the main beam that is ran in the basement, which would tell me that it is load bearing. but, the direction of the joists switch from the first floor to the second floor so this wall runs parallel to the joists above it. Without seeing it, can anyone help me understand this framing situation I have not seen before.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It isn't unheard of. Most of the time, it isn't load bearing. If it has a third story or roof framing that transfers some of the roof load to the second floor ceiling joists, it may take some of the load. 

Tough to say for sure.

What's your trade?


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Nobody on this forum can or should be able to tell you for sure. This calls for a VERY wise $3-400 investment in a structural engineer, who absolutely can say for sure.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

